# Alligator lizards



## patrickfraser (Mar 19, 2015)

I was picking up some fallen oranges under my orange tree when I noticed 4 eyes staring at me. It was a pair of alligator lizards that I thought were fighting because one was biting the other's neck, but they were not moving at all. I was able to grab them up in one hand with no problem. I threw them in a critter keeper and put in some roaches and a water dish.

I just looked in on them and one is biting the other again and I believe they are mating.

Does anybody have any experience with these? I will probably let them go so they can carry on in nature, but thought I'd keep for a bit and observe.


----------



## Jay (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe they eat other lizards as well as anything smaller than them that moves, (insects, worms, arachnids) short of bombarder beetles and ants.

If you have not experienced yet, they bite hard enough to draw blood. The Audubon Society field guide to Reptiles and Amphibians is always very helpful as it goes with what to expect with breeding, feeding and timing of egg laying.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dwalls247 (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe those are a type of skink,and yes that does look like they are mating not fighting.Alot of reptile males will hold the female by the neck during mating,my bearded dragons did that when I used to breed them,same with crested geckos.


----------



## Denny1st (Mar 19, 2015)

I think its a species of skink also. We sell blue tounged skinks, five lined skinks and fire bellied skinks. This looks similar to a blue tounged except for the pattern but it might give live birth like blue tounges but I'm not for sure. bWith many lizards the male is rough like that to the female while mating. I've kept leopard and crested geckos and hey both do that. The crested male makes squeaking sounds. I've only hatched crested and never had any luck with an incubator for leopards. I will do some research since I am curious to know what species this is and I'll post what I find.


----------



## dwalls247 (Mar 19, 2015)

Also,Id check online to see what skink species are native to your area before releasing them back into the wild,they might have been pets at one time.If they aren't native you wouldn't want to put them back in the wild.


----------



## Denny1st (Mar 19, 2015)

I found on a site it said there's two species of skinks found in California. One was Gilbert's skink and I can't remember the other but neither looked like this. Unless it's some invasive species I don't think its a skink? I think he's right it is an alligator lizard not a skink though. http://www.californiaherps.com/identification/lizardsid/lizards.id.html#alligators


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 20, 2015)

I guess they are considered southern alligator lizards. I am in southern California and have seen these all the time in my area. Growing up I just called them alligator lizards. I guess the scientific name is Elgaria multicarinata_,_ but alligator lizard works for me. There will be no problem releasing them back into the wild to continue their life. I just thought it would be cool to watch them a while.

I don't want to deal with egg laying and hatching and think they'll do better free..._Unless, _someone is interested in purchasing a mating pair. lol


----------



## Denny1st (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol not sure if that's really legal though  yeah id release them though to continue another generation but up to you if ya wanna sell them.


----------



## Danny. (Mar 20, 2015)

Please release them, they are becoming rare to see nowadays.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 20, 2015)

They are still at it this morning.


----------



## Danny. (Mar 20, 2015)

patrickfraser said:


> They are still at it this morning.


 Hope you release them and not keep any eggs.


----------



## Jay (Mar 20, 2015)

Danny. said:


> Hope you release them and not keep any eggs.


Honestly, I don't know who would want to keep an angry lizard that always bites!

Their rarity probably has more to do with the terribly dry conditions the last several years than with anyone taking them from the wild. If we want their wild population to increase we need to pray for more rain!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 20, 2015)

I am only keeping them to observe for a while, they are not going to be sold, and I am going to release them.

LONG LIVE THE ALLIGATOR LIZARD!

It was just too easy a catch to pass up the opportunity to observe them.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 27, 2015)

patrickfraser said:


> I am only keeping them to observe for a while, they are not going to be sold, and I am going to release them.
> 
> LONG LIVE THE ALLIGATOR LIZARD!
> 
> It was just too easy a catch to pass up the opportunity to observe them.


You keep saying observe over and over through this thread but lets call it what it was; you wanted to watch lizard porn. :whistling:


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 27, 2015)

lol. They are free.


----------

